# ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΎΕΤΑΙ Η ΆΝΟΔΟΣ



## davidbailey

Hey Guys,


  I stumbled on some text…and can’t figure out what language this may be. Can anyone point me in the right direction please.The letters aren’t that clear on the inscription…so it may not be spelled correctly at the beginning or end. But I think it means something about ‘ascent not allowed’ or ‘ascent prohibited’. 

  AHALUPEYETAI H ANOADI
  AHAIUPEYETAI H ANOAOE

  Can anyone help me please. Thanks in advance. 



  David A. Bailey, Jr


----------



## ewie

Perhaps you could tell us _where_ you stumbled on it, David ... ?  If, for example, you stumbled on it on the steps of the Parthenon, we might safely assume it was _Greek_.


----------



## MichaelW

Is the inscription in Roman lettering, or in some identifiable non-Roman script?

Do you have a picture you can post?


----------



## entangledbank

It is Greek: there's a nice clear prefix _ana-_ "up" in the first word, and a third singular passive ending _-etai_ and a feminine definite article.


----------



## Brioche

davidbailey said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I stumbled on some text…and can’t figure out what language this may be. Can anyone point me in the right direction please. But I think it means something about ‘ascent not allowed’ or ‘ascent prohibited’.
> 
> AHALUPEYETAI H ANOADI
> AHAIUPEYETAI H ANOAOE
> 
> Can anyone help me please. Thanks in advance.
> 
> David A. Bailey, Jr



It is Greek

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΎΕΤΑΙ Η ΆΝΟΔΟΣ

απαγορεύεται η άνοδος

The meaning you gave is close enough.


----------



## davidbailey

Thanks for the help guys. 
I saw it in a picture...
But it was rather dark and cluttered...
So I wasn't sure. 

Great help indeed. 
I really appreciate. 

Google translates it as 
'not rise' 

Anybody understand the significance of that in Greek?


----------



## angie k

hi, it probably says : going up is prohibited. prohibited is APAGOREUETAI and going up is H ANODOS


----------



## davidbailey

Thanks so much for the help everyone.
You guys are fantastic. 
This is the best forum ever.


----------

